# How do you like your women??



## Conu (Dec 12, 2011)

*What type of girl do you prefer?*​
Skinny 9420.26%Average 11524.78%Curvy 23951.51%Down right Fat163.45%


----------



## Conu (Dec 12, 2011)

So heres one for all you guys

Me and my Mrs have noticed that more frequently Bigger blokes muscle wise are picking well rounded or Fat girls...

As a general consensus would you expect your mrs to go to the gym and be fairly fit or do you not care

Skinny, Average, Curvy or just down right fat

Personal preference i know but hey lets see what answers we get....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

My gf Lucy is pretty much perfect to me. She wants to drop a bit of weight and I'm all for supporting her but tbh I think she looks awesome


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

big in the hips small in the waist


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

fat and unconcious


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I voted skinny but i mean slim not horribly skinny. My missus is slim and has the perfect body imo.


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

warm, alive if possible but not always necessary


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Curvy all the way for me


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Big thighs and bum all day for me i.e Latinas'.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

NickR24 said:


> warm, alive if possible but not always necessary


grow a set of balls son !


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

My misses, nuff said!!


----------



## Conu (Dec 12, 2011)

I gotta say i used to go for skinny girls but not anymore Curvy girls all the way my mrs go's on about how she thinks shes fat and i just say your only too big when t starts to effect your health or your not happy!!! Besides curvy girls are a better ride!!!!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ginger, short, fat, preferably only one eye and they must have a limp


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Like Fergie from black eyed peas


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll take anything.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

curvy, big a s s, big hips, strong legs and dark brown eyes!

Minus the face


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

cypssk said:


> Like Fergie from black eyed peas


i prefer fergie from man united


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> curvy, big a s s, big hips, strong legs and dark brown eyes!


Some choice speicimens in Cardiff as well, lucky git!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Who chose down right fat!!! :huh:

Show yourself :sneaky2:


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Definetly curvy, has to have a bit of piece of a$$ on her or im not interested. Small t1ts , big t1ts I like both but needs to have a a$$ I want to destroy.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd say athletic to average. I don't mind a few curves but I find when people say curvy these days they mean down right fat lol.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Doubt that covers all the types but it wouldn't help anyway, as I find that I don't have a particular type. It could be one of any number of things that I may find attractive in someone but I like many different types of women of different size, build and colour. I also didn't think this was unusual but some guys I know seem to have a type, which I (as I do not) find quite odd.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

A take it no one likes Average girls then


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

D cup, firm butt, strong legs and powerful. Like women who are strong yet feminine with it. My wife is all of these. She sometimes thinks she fat but what women don't?!? Find it so sexy when we work out together and she does **** to grass squats. The roundness of her **** is just perfect!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

huge monguss said:


> A take it no one likes Average girls then


What is average?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Lads the main reason why these anorexic skeletons are lauded as attractive by the media is because by and large the fashion industry is dominated at the top by gay designers, who generally just happen to like the "boy" non-feminine look.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

i like em like the film says, every which way but loose..


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

I like my women like my Whisky.

15 years old and mixed up with coke.


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

Big tits, Big a$$, Small waist, perfect 10! :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

long blonde curly teeth and short straight eyes


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

For some reason, I find any women who is not British attractive. lol


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

drunk....

I wen't for avarage as you don't have an option for athletic, i used to go for short curvy girls but prefer a toned figure now.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tall, athletic looking women.

Ones that actually look like they do some type of training, sport etc.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

RACK said:


> My gf Lucy is pretty much perfect to me. She wants to drop a bit of weight and I'm all for supporting her but tbh *I think she looks awesome*


so do i! :cowboy:


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Kelly brook would be my ideal woman.

I dont get this big fat a**e kardashian thing nowadays it might look ok when your missus is young but mid 40s its gonna be a big droopy cellulite mess.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

maxie said:


> Kelly brook would be my ideal woman.
> 
> I dont get this big fat a**e kardashian thing nowadays it might look ok when your missus is young but mid 40s its gonna be a big droopy cellulite mess.


X2!! KB is perfect, if only she had brains!


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

dirty and sociable.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

not forgetting shes gotta hav a heart of gold aswell


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

^^^

and a deep throat...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Well i'm not that picky if it's just a shag but if it was my ideal women then i like them to have a pretty face and, a sexy as fcuk body which needs to include a nice ass... i like big tits too but if everything else is fine it's not a must. Personally i love them small and petite, there is nothing better than a girl who's about 5 foot 3 and weighs less than 8 stone but still has banging curves, i love it when they weigh less than 1/2 what i do, which at 16 stone is not that hard to find. Oh and they have to be a complete freak in the bedroom, and preferably bisexual so i can watch them eat out other girls, most my gf's have had fcuked up sexualities.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I like my women cooking chicken :whistling:


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Any s long as they are doing this.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Skinny to average, of a girl is into any kind of fitness it's a massive turn on.


----------



## pieman (Jul 9, 2011)

Moist


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

ok so this is my profile for a dating site 

lets get this out in the open first of all ... i Am willing to lie about how we met .

Im oli,  im 22 or 23 .( i cant rember )

i CAN spell

i CAN swim without arm bands

and i shower at least once a week .

please take me serioulsy , even tho i have ginger hair (carrot top, copper bollocks, day walker ) we are people to .

BUT

we have no souls and should be drowned at brith .

anything else .... erm not really .

WHEN we meet , (not if) i want said person to be wearing green water proof trousers, hayley cropper red overcoat , prefrebly no bra, and remember if u have a mustache , shave two days before so i can enjoy the stubble...

but hey , theats my dream woman so i dont think anyone meets those requirments

toodle-ooo


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

Crying and sorry.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Whats blck and blue and hates sex ...

My missus :bounce:


----------



## Conu's mrs (Dec 20, 2011)

Curvy as in size 8 curvy or curvy as in BBW(big beautiful woman)size 14-16 with voluptuous curves?

Just wondering as you used to go for your skinny curvy girls with tiny waists and big bums and thighs now you're with a real woman! Haha!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I haven't really got a preference but i dont like an overweight girl, i like my woman to take care of themselves to a certain degree, also got to be blonde!

Dying to know who voted down right fat, i have a good idea who it was though lol :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

> Curvy as in size 8 curvy or curvy as in BBW(big beautiful woman)size 14-16 with voluptuous curves?
> 
> Just wondering as you used to go for your skinny curvy girls with tiny waists and big bums and thighs now you're with a real woman! Haha!


Uh-oh.. His mrs has signed up to post in this thread... I can see this going t1ts up lmao, subbed :lol:


----------



## Conu's mrs (Dec 20, 2011)

Lol don't worry I know he's a mouthy little ****. I just joined up to make sure no one was flirting with him! Haha oj, just thought I'd go along with the whole my mrs is a crazy bitch thing Lol


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Lets hope he deleted all them comments to the females on the forum.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PatWelsh said:


> Uh-oh.. His mrs has signed up to post in this thread... I can see this going t1ts up lmao, subbed :lol:


Off topic but is that your feline in the profile pic? :wub:


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Off topic but is that your feline in the profile pic? :wub:


Raptor are your hormones ok ??


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Mute.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Off topic but is that your feline in the profile pic? :wub:


Yes Rap, i slammed a santa hat on him in photoshop lol!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Average / Curvy

Skin and bone is just nasty as fcuk, and a full on heffer is the same. Somewhere in the middle is preferred by the majority of men imo


----------



## Conu's mrs (Dec 20, 2011)

Haha he'd no better. He already has phys dick and balls and unless he wants them to stay like that for life he'll do no such thing! Lol


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

I like mine in a red dress with blonde hair and sort off hiding in the corner agains a wall in a dark / poorly lit room.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

BoxerJay said:


> Average / Curvy
> 
> Skin and bone is just nasty as fcuk, and a full on heffer is the same. Somewhere in the middle is preferred men imo


----------



## Conu's mrs (Dec 20, 2011)

> Haha he'd no better. He already has phys dick and balls and unless he wants them to stay like that for life he'll do no such thing! Lol


LMFAO


----------



## Conu's mrs (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh **** I just LMFAO to my own post duhhh. I meant to LMFAo at the quote from bennyrock


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I hate women who call themselves "real women" when they are size 14 and above. No, you are no more woman, just holding more fat!

For me, its a trained woman, with at least DD's, narrow waist, wide hips and a well squatted **** and firm toned legs


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

women eh? :whistling:


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Anything with 3 holes will do


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

a willingness to try anything and then again if we find out she likes it lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

wheres the option for trained/toned women?? bit of a doofus thing to put on a bbing site and not hold that as an option......


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

weeman said:


> wheres the option for trained/toned women?? bit of a doofus thing to put on a bbing site and not hold that as an option......


You ain't wrong!


----------



## Conu's mrs (Dec 20, 2011)

yeah agreed although he kinda put it on half asleep/in a hurry as he was rushing out to the gym and i wouldnt let him outta bed till he'd posted it Lol


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

> yeah agreed although he kinda put it on half asleep/in a hurry as he was rushing out to the gym and i wouldnt let him outta bed till he'd posted it Lol


So he fought to get out of bed with you? LOL what is the world coming to!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

OH dear not another MR and MRS R couple, you's aint going to last long on here...:lol:lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

> Curvy as in size 8 curvy or curvy as in BBW(big beautiful woman)size 14-16 with voluptuous curves?
> 
> Just wondering as you used to go for your skinny curvy girls with tiny waists and big bums and thighs now you're with a real woman! Haha!


as opposed to imaginery woman? lol what equates a real woman?


----------



## Conu's mrs (Dec 20, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> So he fought to get out of bed with you? LOL what is the world coming to!


Haha don't worry he'd had his fill first


----------



## Conu's mrs (Dec 20, 2011)

weeman said:


> as opposed to imaginery woman? lol what equates a real woman?


Lol it's a wee thing I say to him when I'm layed out eating fudge cake and pringles and he's training Lol. Just a little **** take


----------



## Conu's mrs (Dec 20, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> OH dear not another MR and MRS R couple, you's aint going to last long on here...:lol:lol


Lol I only came on to join this thread


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

This thread has just gone down hill rapidly


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Where's Conu?


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> Where's Conu?


Filing for divorce :whistling:


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

SouthPaw said:


> OH dear not another MR and MRS R couple, you's aint going to last long on here...:lol:lol


To be fair, me and the misses are on MT (Papa and Mama Lazarou) and have lasted there 4-5 years. Just doesn't work if you have a mouthy misses


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Breda said:


> Where's Conu?


Doing as he is told !!!!!


----------



## Conu's mrs (Dec 20, 2011)

Lmfao he's at the gym


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

> Lol it's a wee thing I say to him when I'm layed out eating fudge cake and pringles and he's training Lol. Just a little **** take


What do you eat as a cheat meal.... Chicken, rice and brocoli?


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

bennyrock said:


> Doing as he is told !!!!!


What the dishes? :lol:


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

> Lmfao he's at the gym


Or has he donned a red dress/ blonde wig and set up a imaginary Mrs profile so we all think he is straight ? ?? NO ****.


----------



## Conu's mrs (Dec 20, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> To be fair, me and the misses are on MT (Papa and Mama Lazarou) and have lasted there 4-5 years. Just doesn't work if you have a mouthy misses


 OUCH


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

PatWelsh said:


> What the dishes? :lol:


No cutting the fudge cake pmsl


----------



## Conu's mrs (Dec 20, 2011)

Haha my man aint allowed to do any housework thats a womans job! and a cheat meal? ha! i eat whatever I want in moderation, sometimes not so much moderation lol. ah well fat but fit   jokes!


----------



## Conu's mrs (Dec 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> No cutting the fudge cake pmsl


 no need to cut it, i'll eat it whole


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I couldn't see an option for:

Bent over with bumhole pre-lubed?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

weeman said:


> wheres the option for trained/toned women?? bit of a doofus thing to put on a bbing site and not hold that as an option......


Too right it is, is this a a fcuking social networking site, no it fcuking isn't, it annoys me that we have members that don't train...


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Prefer curvy but beggers can't be choosers


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Conu said:


> Haha my man aint allowed to do any housework thats a womans job! and a cheat meal? ha! i eat whatever I want in moderation' date=' sometimes not so much moderation lol. ah well fat but fit   jokes![/quote']
> 
> I would
> 
> jokes


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I still wanna know who selected down righ fat..... Conu's Mrs was it you?


----------



## Conu's mrs (Dec 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> I still wanna know who selected down righ fat..... Conu's Mrs was it you?


Most deffo not! Fat birds don't do it for me.!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Or was it Conu himself pmsl


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

SouthPaw said:


> Too right it is, is this a a fcuking social networking site, no it fcuking isn't, it annoys me that we have members that don't train...


doesnt bother me other members who dont train being on here,plenty of people have their other halfs on here who dont train,plenty people go to shows who aint bbers,half my family are members of the forums i am on so they can see my progress/updates from shows,nothing wrong with non trainees being on here,just doesnt make sense to hold a poll where there isnt an option for a woman that has a toned/trained body.


----------



## Conu's mrs (Dec 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> Or was it Conu himself pmsl


 haha no he voted curvy


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> No cleaning the fudge plates pmsl


Fixed :whistling:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> I couldn't see an option for:
> 
> Bent over with bumhole pre-lubed?


Lube is not an issue, if you lick it for long enough they can do without


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

weeman said:


> doesnt bother me other members who dont train being on here,plenty of people have their other halfs on here who dont train,plenty people go to shows who aint bbers,half my family are members of the forums i am on so they can see my progress/updates from shows,nothing wrong with non trainees being on here,just doesnt make sense to hold a poll where there isnt an option for a woman that has a toned/trained body.


I agree to a point especially with family members checking progress but you don't need to be a member you can be a guest, having your partner on here that isn't into training at all it seems, and is probably only checking he get's up to no mischief, is a recipe for diaster imo...


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

blindfolded and screaming.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

RACK said:


> My gf Lucy is pretty much perfect to me. She wants to drop a bit of weight and I'm all for supporting her but tbh I think she looks awesome


someones missus checks his laptop


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I prefer under the influance of rohypnoled !


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

SouthPaw said:


> I agree to a point especially with family members checking progress but you don't need to be a member you can be a guest, having your partner on here that isn't into training at all it seems, and is probably only checking he get's up to no mischief, is a recipe for diaster imo...


unless pics are embedded in the post then you cant see any pics,so for that reason alone you would need to be a memeber.

dont agree on the other half only being on to check up if not into training,back when mrs weeman/ser started posting on the board there aint a chance you would have gotten her in a gym,but she is involved in all aspects of my life and my friends on here are/have become friends in real life also,she wasnt on here to check up on me but to be involved in it and the banter,also as someone stated above she is a fiery fuker as well and tbh it never caused any problems for us,she more than able to fight her own battles on here when they started and we ended up one of the most notorious cples on here in the end.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I like big butts and I can not lie

You other brothers can't deny

That when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist

And a round thing in your face

You get sprung!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

weeman said:


> unless pics are embedded in the post then you cant see any pics,so for that reason alone you would need to be a memeber.
> 
> dont agree on the other half only being on to check up if not into training,back when mrs weeman/ser started posting on the board there aint a chance you would have gotten her in a gym,but she is involved in all aspects of my life and my friends on here are/have become friends in real life also,she wasnt on here to check up on me but to be involved in it and the banter,also as someone stated above she is a fiery fuker as well and tbh it never caused any problems for us,she more than able to fight her own battles on here when they started and *we ended up one of the most notorious cples on here in the end*.


i wonder why :whistling:


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

weeman said:


> unless pics are embedded in the post then you cant see any pics,so for that reason alone you would need to be a memeber.
> 
> dont agree on the other half only being on to check up if not into training,back when mrs weeman/ser started posting on the board there aint a chance you would have gotten her in a gym,but she is involved in all aspects of my life and my friends on here are/have become friends in real life also,she wasnt on here to check up on me but to be involved in it and the banter,also as someone stated above she is a fiery fuker as well and tbh it never caused any problems for us,she more than able to fight her own battles on here when they started and we ended up one of the most notorious cples on here in the end.


Didn't know you couldn't see pictures if a non member, so i can understand that aspect, fairplay to you, you seem to have a good setup then, but i see it time to time on others forums aswell as this that it doesn't alway's work out hunky dory


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Drugged and lying on my bed is fine with me


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

hmm...

what an interesting read...  (thanks for the insight boys...) x x


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> hmm...
> 
> what an interesting read...  (thanks for the insight boys...) x x


Do you have a type of man/women?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Do you have a type of man/women?


Haha... um... I like men with massive shoulders. Love that V shape  x x


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Who dont love a V shape? :whistling:


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Haha... um... I like men with massive shoulders. Love that V shape  x x


haha that it? Women do like individual body parts. Weird no offence. My gf is the same, good arms will do.lol


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

Slimmer = Tighter flaps.

At least that's always been my logic!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> haha that it? Women do like individual body parts. Weird no offence. My gf is the same, good arms will do.lol


Yip thats it. Most of my mates like 'a good ar$e' or 'nice legs' but i am def a shoulder girl! x x


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

RiZzah said:


> Slimmer = Tighter flaps.
> 
> At least that's always been my logic!


Totally untrue


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RiZzah:2701825 said:


> Slimmer = Tighter flaps.
> 
> At least that's always been my logic!


Typical Small cock statement lol bigger girls are tight too bro


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> Totally untrue


My experience tells me otherwise..

Oh wait maybe not, the only whoppers I go for are the ones in a bun with cheese and a pickle on top..

Besides, I like short slim women and the logic is sound.


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Mature in her 40s or 50s nice tight shape and a well kept set of bangers.


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> Typical Small cock statement lol bigger girls are tight too bro


No complaints from your nan mate!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Breda said:


> Typical Small cock statement lol bigger girls are tight too bro


I was thinking immature virgin statement.


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> I was thinking immature virgin statement.


Look lads, stop getting offended cause you're mrs is a fat cow!

Ain't my fault!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

RiZzah said:


> Look lads, stop getting offended cause you're mrs is a fat cow!
> 
> Ain't my fault!


Mrs ?????? not for me petal. x


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

RIZ are you working alongside Johnny Lee ???


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> Mrs ?????? not for me petal. x


Then don't have a go at me cause your mincing loverboys a fat c**t!


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> RIZ are you working alongside Johnny Lee ???


Go **** yourself.

That's quite the insult.


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

My 'Perfect 10'


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

RiZzah said:


> Go **** yourself.
> 
> That's quite the insult.


You are doing a good job of being a GOB shi*te* though. Try and chill out and act a little more mature instead of swearing and insulting people. Just an idea. x


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RiZzah said:


> No complaints from your nan mate!


You dirty cnut she's over 70 of course she's guna have a tight gripper


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Fatmatt79 said:


> View attachment 70087
> 
> 
> My 'Perfect 10'


MEGA.


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> You are doing a good job of being a GOB ****e though. Try and chill out and act a little more mature instead of swearing and insulting people. Just an idea. x


I try my best Gi Joe! :tongue:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> ginger, short, fat, preferably only one eye and they must have a limp


You just too fussy.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Yepp bennyrock, I prefer the men


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Don't care what a woman looks like so long as she's fun, sexy and good to hang out with... my ability to sustain interest in the hottest looking woman diminishes rapidly if she's not particularly interesting or fun.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Don't care what a woman looks like so long as she's fun, sexy and good to hang out with... my ability to sustain interest in the hottest looking woman diminishes rapidly if she's not particularly interesting or fun.


Absolutely...personality certainly affects how attractive I find someone.

Speaking of aesthetics solely though, from a female persepctive I prefer curvy girls (hourglass with a pert bum and voluptuous breasts), however, despite that I'm not comfortable being curvy myself and would prefer to be more athletic with smaller curves.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> Don't care what a woman looks like so long as she's fun, sexy and good to hang out with... my ability to sustain interest in the hottest looking woman diminishes rapidly if she's not particularly interesting or fun.


So what your saying without personality she is useless? why didnt i think of that lmao!!!

Your a mod, edit the post for a personality check :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

shaven haven


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

struggling


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

I like mine petite with curves


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Katy said:


> Absolutely...personality certainly affects how attractive I find someone.
> 
> Speaking of aesthetics solely though, from a female persepctive I prefer curvy girls (hourglass with a pert bum and voluptuous breasts), however, despite that I'm not comfortable being curvy myself and would prefer to be more athletic with smaller curves.


Hmmn, you know I can't give an answer for aesthetics only... generally prefer athletic, but have definitely been attracted to women who aren't at all athletic. Super fat or anorexic skinny I guess would both be too extreme.

In respect of hair colour, build, complexion, ethnicity... like em all really, not fussy (although the last three of my partners have not been British, so maybe I do have an 'exotic' preference)  .

Mostly though a woman either has "it" or she doesn't - that "je ne c'est pas" as the french call it.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

BatemanLondon said:


> struggling


What.. Financially, mentally, physically, emotionally?

Please explain your logic


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Quiet...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> Quiet...


and shy!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> Quiet...


I like the way you think bro


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> and shy!


Ironically no..


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> Ironically no..


i thought those two traits go well together like cheese and crackers!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> i thought those two traits go well together like cheese and crackers!


My wife is a quiet woman but she is quite outgoing and friendly...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Curves all the way

If a girl is hot she is hot, man Ive seen girls size 12-14 hot as hell nice curvy hips lovely


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> My wife is a quiet woman but she is quite outgoing and friendly...


yea i know

:whistling:


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

On the tv with no clothes on...


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Good cook?

I prep my own meals so no but i did have one experience when i was seeing a woman who thought she was fcuking Nigella Lawson!

She invited me back to hers for a meal, and when i say a meal i mean 'if' you class chicken and cashew nuts slammed in boiling water and slopped onto a plate then this woman would have been marriage material for you, seriously i nearly spewed the lot up lol, thats how nice and polite i am, i ate the whole lot! she even said "there's plenty more there if your still hungry" hahaha!!!! :lol:


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

I like a women covered in Chloroform.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

Just gone through 11 pages and only 3 pics of women DAMIT

ill just stick with what ive got, hopefully my lucks in tonite, but probably not

Test n Deca is not helping :rolleye: Be glad when im normal again, so to speak fftopic:


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

with a pulse


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

gazh1983 said:


> Big thighs and bum all day for me i.e Latinas'.


Yep, thats how I like em', tight around the waist though. Wouldn't thank you for a bag of bones.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

Hot & Spicy


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


>


That, my friend is a thing of sheer beauty.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

NAKED


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

digitalis said:


> That, my friend is a thing of sheer beauty.


Yep... a 7 egg omelette


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

curvy for me, dont really like girls built like the side of a fiver


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

this is a good poll to have as curvy is on top and I'm sick of hearing girls saying their fat at 8st and need to lose weight. next girl I hear saying that I'll show this poll just to prove us men don't really go for skinny birds


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Well boys this definitely does make interesting reading! There is always alot of pressure on us ladies to look good for our man!living up to expectations isn't always easy tho !


----------



## LQQK (Dec 9, 2011)

Curvy.

Not stick and not thick - somewhere around the middle


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

My lass in my eyes perfect figure thinks she's fat at size 6/8 but she's mint crack as well


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

COVERED IN BEES!!!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

be seriously, they have to have nice curves and nice eyes..... like my girlfriend


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

lolik said:


> with a pulse


You FUSSY bastard!!


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

i dont mind as long as there on the end of my cock


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Preferably still warm. If they've been dead for too long they tend to get cold.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Up to the eyes in rohypnol.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Funny this should come up though was saying to my mate earlier ive never done a skinny chick but want to try it. Theres a lass i know that weighs about 45/50kg shes tiny and would love to give her a go, would feel bad though as id more than likely cause serious damage to her pelvis.

Anyway curvy all the way, that pic of Sarah Jay is immense.


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

over 18 and not over an hour dead!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Well i like my women HONEST ! ... Big hearted, down to earth honest sweet girls... But with a big huge DIRTY STREAK ... Looks are important obviously but they got to have a gorgeous personality first...

Dumped many an ex girlfreind because they may look stunning but had ugly personalities....

My mrs is a big lass... used to be a lot smaller ... but i do prefer a slimmer physically fit women ( 7 yr itc,h so time for a new model  all applicants please apply lol )


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Naked or maybe just heels bent over lol.


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

with a pulse


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

Barker said:


> Funny this should come up though was saying to my mate earlier ive never done a skinny chick but want to try it. Theres a lass i know that weighs about 45/50kg shes tiny and would love to give her a go, would feel bad though as id more than likely cause serious damage to her pelvis.
> 
> Anyway curvy all the way, that pic of Sarah Jay is immense.


when you say you havnt done a skinny chick... do you have a fatty fetish or just never had the opportunity? from my experience fat birds do the dirtier things


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

She will have long brown hair, big blue eyes, world class breasts, ass that won't quit and legs that go all the way up!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

wee-chris said:


> when you say you havnt done a skinny chick... do you have a fatty fetish or just never had the opportunity? from my experience fat birds do the dirtier things


thats only because you aint found the right filthy slim girls then lol


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Fat birds make you look better. FAT. Sorry, I mean FACT! :tongue:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jaymond0 said:


> Fat birds make you look better. FAT. Sorry, I mean FACT! :tongue:


yeah but slim birds make you look hugerer


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

weeman said:


> thats only because you aint found the right filthy slim girls then lol


Havnt found any slim girls that will come back for more after ive finished with them. fat girls are so happy a hunk like me is banging them they pretend to love a double anal fisting


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

wee-chris said:


> Havnt found any slim girls that will come back for more after ive finished with them. fat girls are so happy a hunk like me is banging them they pretend to love a double anal fisting


ooooooooor maybe its that your a sh1t ride and once is enough for the slim girls,the fat birds you had will take anything you give them just so long as you will ride them again? :lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

what about lean, with some muscle, and fake tits:

http://www.bodybuildingology.com/pictures/timea-majorova/timea-majorova-026.jpg

trying to get my girl in that shape! ;-)


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

ulster_timbo said:


> over 18 and not over an hour dead!!!!!!!!


I admire a man with morals

(no ****) (no joke)


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

My ideal women.. or shall I say dream women! ......

http://vanessatib.com/gallery/oamg/


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

pics time, will be clean to keep it in genn


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> what about lean, with some muscle, and fake tits:
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingology.com/pictures/timea-majorova/timea-majorova-026.jpg
> 
> trying to get my girl in that shape! ;-)





Jaymond0 said:


> My ideal women.. or shall I say dream women! ......
> 
> http://vanessatib.com/gallery/oamg/


my mrs is cross between those two right now just minus the implants


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> View attachment 70200
> View attachment 70201
> View attachment 70202
> View attachment 70203
> ...


IMO a load of fake airbrushed model's with fake assets, no wounder young girls find it hard these days with the pressure of keeping up with trying to look like that!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

IMO beyonce pretty much does it for me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> what about lean, with some muscle, and fake tits:
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingology.com/pictures/timea-majorova/timea-majorova-026.jpg
> 
> trying to get my girl in that shape! ;-)


Sounds perfect to me!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Conu said:


> How do you like your women??


I get 10 a night of all bodyshapes and though their body shapes differ they're always quiet, cold and willing.

( One of the benefits of working at the city morgue )


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

curvy all the way!!! one particular woman who comes into work regular, 5ft tall, large breasts, curvy hips, tanned skin, and it makes a big difference if they look after their selves, hair, make-up etc....

or my sister-in-law


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Breathing


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DiamondDixie said:


> Breathing


Fussy bastard....


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Slightly starved of oxygen at birth with a sleepy eye and Summer teeth , sum are here sum are there .


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

bennyrock said:


> Slightly starved of oxygen at birth with a sleepy eye and Summer teeth , sum are here sum are there .


Get on POF then!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

A lot like this Lol  )


----------



## RobertGolf (Mar 29, 2011)

As long as they got. Natural boobs , I'm not fussed


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Small, dark skin, retrousse nosed heart shaped women make me drool.


----------



## icepack (Jan 20, 2012)

oooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh im with you queenie bigger the shoulders the better,bald head,tanned,grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:thumb: x


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

With a flake in it...


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Why isn't midget on the poll?


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

Curvy


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

preferably talking to me


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Why isn't midget on the poll?


Coz no one on here wants to date Johnny Lee?


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

some men like fat thighs and some like thin thighs....................................... i like whats between them.................any hole a goal


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

monsta said:


> some men like fat thighs and some like thin thighs....................................... i like whats between them.................*any hole a goal*


so you'd shag your own mum and sisters?


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

barsnack said:


> so you'd shag your own mum and sisters?


only the sick of mind would ask such a stupid fookin question.lolol


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

lets get pics to go with these answers please


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

if they have a pretty face. nice smile, eyes etc.. has a good personality and has a nice ghetto booooooty im sold 

i dont car is she is slim, average or slighty curvy.

just not skin and bones or obese.. a bit in the middle


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

icepack said:


> oooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh im with you queenie bigger the shoulders the better,bald head,tanned,grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:thumb: x


Im shaving my head again!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I can improve all of your ladies 100%

My balls resting on thier chin!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Short, petite, but still some curves.

Ass over chest any day.


----------



## Dave3g (Apr 14, 2011)

Begging me to stop:tt2:


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

skinny for me,

I love figure/fitness models, six pack on girls i think is amazing (hot chicks with abs page on facebook, mmm mmm mmm)

But (anorexic look aside) I think really thin girls are amazing!


----------



## Rob_14 (Jun 11, 2011)

my missus's best mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob_14 said:


> my missus's best mate


Slippery slope !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

icepack said:


> oooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh im with you queenie bigger the shoulders the better,bald head,tanned,grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:thumb: x


 :whistling:


----------



## Rory33 (Dec 20, 2011)

I had a fat women once. Not gonna lie, it was fun lol. But I prefer them in shape or skinny


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I must admit, generally always had a thing for blondes, but married a brunette. Always normally been attracted to blondes with nice legs tho'.

Saying that, miss Flack has been catching my attention of late, as has the brunette out the new Charlie's Angels


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

High heels as well


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

What a great thread for the more average sized woman to read!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

As long as the legs are shapely, I'm interested... :lol:


----------



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

I like my women, like I like my coffee. With 2 e's in her.

Lulz JOKE


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

i like curvy women,theres not many skinny/slim women out there with a nice big pair of tits and an ass that swallows a thong!!! and you cant rattle a skinny/slim girl like you can a curvy one,you can proper get hold of a bigger woman! :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Robsta said:


> High heels as well


Mate, hate to say it but you look a right tw*t in them..

Sorry man..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DaBUCK said:


> i like curvy women,theres not many skinny/slim women out there with a nice big pair of tits and an ass that swallows a thong!!! and you cant rattle a skinny/slim girl like you can a curvy one,you can proper get hold of a bigger woman! :thumb:


You put a lot of thought into that mate didnt you..


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

i like my girls like the way i like my coffee... with 2 e's in her


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

CMC1314 said:


> i like my girls like the way i like my coffee... with 2 e's in her


As opposed to strong, bitter and hot?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

DaBUCK said:


> i like curvy women,theres not many skinny/slim women out there with a nice big pair of tits and an ass that swallows a thong!!! *and you cant rattle a skinny/slim girl like you can a curvy one*,you can proper get hold of a bigger woman! :thumb:


my mrs claims if i dont leave her feeling like she has had a fkn kicking after sex then she isnt satisfied,she certainly aint no curvy girl lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

weeman said:


> my mrs claims if i dont leave her feeling like she has had a fkn kicking after sex then she isnt satisfied,she certainly aint no curvy girl lol


Mine asked me to hurt her once, so l butted her...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Lol, my pal came round one day looking like a thunderstorm.

'whats wrong?' I said

'she's kicked me out, we were upstairs going at it and I got carried away and dropped the nut on her'

I must've spent 30 minutes throwing up I was laughing so hard


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

tight as a mouses ear


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

she'll do, filth


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

A girl who can laugh at herself. A girl who can't take the **** out of herself is no fun. Very important for me anyway.

Apart from that, preferably a girl from out of town who doesn't know a lot about me...


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Bouncy bum , deffo ...


----------



## Danny_Arnold (Jan 2, 2012)

bein from st helens... the majority of the population is inbred-related.. so i had to ensure i got a girl from outside st helens, just for my future kids sake. hence she has a slight scouse accent but prefers not to be called a fake scouser apparently ;p

my girls tiny at size 10 and about 5'4. cute n girly yet at the same time not one of them high maintenance (expensive to run) barbie types.

i say she's tiny... but at the minute she is 24 week pregnant so i got curves to play with too at the min  lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I must admit, I've always had a soft spot for the high maintenance barbie types


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Slim. Smallish tits. Anything more than a handfull's a waste. Sticky up nipples. My missus in fact.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

With some ass and boob to grab, and as long as the bits inbetween aren't pure lard or bone then I'm happy


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Robsta said:


> I must admit, I've always had a soft spot for the high maintenance barbie types


You're a rough bastarrd though so it figures! :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I must admit, if a bird likes a rough looking fcuker, I've got that market cornered :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

-


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

AlbertSteptoe said:


> she'll do, filth
> 
> View attachment 74087


Who is she ?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Queenie :wub:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Dux said:


> Queenie :wub:


Only cos youve seen the crack of her a$$. Twas nice though


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> View attachment 74152


I said her first


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

I always used to prefer blondes when I was a teenager but nowadays I genuinely have no preference for hair colour at all; as long as they do have hair it's all good 

Body-wise I do prefer a woman to have some sort of curviness although I do also find slender attractive - as opposed to stick thin and flat chested.

Curves = sexy

Blubber = No thanks


----------



## jakzek (Oct 21, 2010)

i think my missus is fine the way she is but she wants to lose weight

ive told her shes being stupid but shes started eating pretty much nothing and is now only drinking water

soon im gonna be smashing the back doors out of a bag of bones and i aint having that, might start slipping some dbols in her drinks! haha


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

jakzek said:


> i think my missus is fine the way she is but she wants to lose weight
> 
> ive told her shes being stupid but shes started eating pretty much nothing and is now only drinking water
> 
> soon im gonna be smashing the back doors out of a bag of bones and i aint having that, might start slipping some dbols in her drinks! haha


I hate to get so serious, but your missus is dieting all wrong. She will retain her weight if she eats that little. Check out 'starvation mode' on Google!

I only know because I was reading all about it this morning!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I like them when they do ATM from their best friend...i dont care wether they do black,white or have fur on their backs :whistling:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

ATM??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ass to mouth?


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

This is by far the best thread I've read on here so far. Interesting.....


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

In the kitchen!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Robsta said:


> ATM??


Yeah he likes them to dispense cash !


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

Naked, unconcious and smelling slightly of chlorophorm in a farmers field.lmfao


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yeah he likes them to dispense cash !


Without a cock,just readin another thread brrrrr!


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Skin and bones personally. Much prefer that look


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Hairy and sweaty


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Size 8 and 8 stone is perfect for me, and quite small if possible... however i like girls of all shapes and sizes, but that's my fave


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

There's nothing like a curvy well rounded @rse


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

About 5 foot and a bit. Tanned black/dark hair. Eyes are a big thing for me. Like a girl with curves in all the right places


----------



## m3power (Oct 31, 2011)

my partner 5ft 4inch tall skinny but with curves 7 stone dead fake but smallish breasts almost perfection


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

shaven


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> shaven


lol 

Or waxed with a thin landing strap above..

:whistling:


----------



## boyd_j (Apr 19, 2008)

curves


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

boyd_j said:


> curves


aww you're from Liverpool you'll take any old sh1t

:laugh:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

gymgym said:


> There's nothing like a curvy well rounded @rse


they all look like that at 3am in the club lol.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Mal you fcker... what you do for a living?


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

breathing :cool2:


----------



## MrLaime (Mar 19, 2012)

List of my requirements.

(1) alive

(2) not directly related

(3) over legal age of concent

(4) non virgin

(5) had a good bath

(6) maximum age of 50

(7) any disabilities considered

(8) must have teeth if I am sober

* must like having a finger or 2 up the bum, whilst having there knees by their ears.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

MrLaime said:


> List of my requirements.
> 
> (1) alive
> 
> ...


FUSSY bastard!!!!!!


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Face down, Ass up..

But in all seriousness, I love curvy women.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

At the min, anything with a pulse id seriously consider..


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

In a box 6ft under......just saying!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Passed out, no close family or friends and if possible underag........

I mean I like atheltic girls


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

I like em well done


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

In my bed giving me head... :rolleye:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

as close to hayden panettiere as possible


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Squealing in pain with large blunt objects hanging out of their orifices


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Wet.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> Wet.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

I like them Skinny Throw them around more plus they wont look like Big mama when shes 50


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I date skinny/petite/curvy girls size 6-10 usually but have a serious fetish for bigger girls anything up to size 14-18 but they must have a pretty face & look after themselves i./e nice hair, makeup etc

Just a personal observation from my experience, bigger girls seem more comfortable with their bigger, curvier figures and tend to be better in bed?

Or

Just downright dirty bitches who'll do anything


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

my experiences from a student life in newcastle

chubby ones (not fat ones) try hardest and are willing participants in one night stands.

still remember a chubby one from my 2nd year, no idea what shes called but she was ****ing filth lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

Not into women (yet).

Not sure what's going on but lately I'm finding myself drawn to men with body hair! :w00t:

Should I be worried? :confused1:


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

If not breathing, then warmth may or may not be a factor.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Kelly Brook figure please

and Kelly Brook face

and Kelly Brook hair

just not as dim ta


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't like skinny women.

To be honest, a size 14/16 is my preference.

Cus I like to enjoy a girl being normal, not vain, not able to eat anything as there constantly thinking there fat.

And, and here's the odd bit, if my Mrs chooses to lose weight, ie for our wedding, I have and will give her so much respect for that.

But, she's perfect for me as she is.

And I like big baps. Lol


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

i like my women like i like my cars...........escorts

i like my women like i like my eggs...... beaten

I like my women how I like my light bulbs........Easily turned on, not too bright, and hung from my ceiling with electrical cable.

i like my women like i like my dinner.....in the kitchen

to name a few of the qualities i look for


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Its all about the face for me, as long as shes not a fookin pull the boats in, fridge rading salad dodger im game!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

where is the option for athletic body type? All of those seem unappealing to me...


----------



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

Curvy.


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

wet,submissive and curvy


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

adventureous, broadminded, dressed in anything tight and revealing and likes to take control


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RiZzah said:


> Then don't have a go at me cause your mincing loverboys a fat c**t!


Mmmmm my type!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Mmmmm my type!!


Really?? I don't like moustaches


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Rory33 said:


> I had a fat women once. Not gonna lie, it was fun lol. But I prefer them in shape or skinny


In shape or skinny...contradicts


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

tick...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Really?? I don't like moustaches


Lol..hmm me too...small feet tho u know what that means


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> tick...


tock?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..hmm me too...small feet tho u know what that means


Yes I do...........small shoes :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yes I do...........small shoes :lol:


Nooooo jojo big fat huge mahoooooosive ...personality..... :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Nooooo jojo big fat huge mahoooooosive ...personality..... :thumb:


Fab! I do like a big personality


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

I like a woman to have a bum like that

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> I like a woman to have a bum like that
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


Tiz a nice bum...


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I like a woman to have a bum like that
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


ok stop bragging lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I like a women to have big t1ts and a big @rse but a small waist. Classic hour glass figure. Face has to be nice though

In reality I'll take whatever I can get my hands on if its only a bit of fun. Giggidy Giggidy


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

eezy1 said:


>


That's actually quite hypnotic :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> That's actually quite hypnotic :lol:


I keep thinking it must chafe!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> I keep thinking it must chafe!


Looks fairly well oiled so probably ok lol.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looks fairly well oiled so probably ok lol.


lol i was gonna mention that :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Looks fairly well oiled so probably ok lol.


Good point! I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Breathing and....................

Unable to run faster than me :rolleye:


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

like this :thumb:


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

fletcher1 said:


> like this :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 129101


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Generally I like them wetter than a drowned otters minge


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Like my coffee, ground up and freeze dried.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

same way i like my food, ready and waiting as soon as i walk through the door


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

In the immortal words of Rodney Carrington (YouTube him, funny as fook)

I like my women like I like my chicken

With a little bit of fat on the ends

Not too much and not too little

Just enough to make me grin


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

depends on the girl. Some girls pull of curvy really well, others dont. Same with skinny and athletic girls. Theres not one thing I go for, when you find someone attractive...you just find someone attractive.


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Cactus87 said:


> when you find someone attractive...you just find someone attractive.


 :thumb:


----------



## Slumdog-Rising (May 21, 2013)

I like my women prime but unspolied or pious and chaste. Shame there existence these days appears to nothing short of legendary to the untrained eye.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Wet


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hmmm some weird comments on here... :thumbdown:


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

ar4i said:


> :thumb:


You know what I mean! Sometimes body type just doesn't come into it at all.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Wet and willing, breathing helps but is not essential


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

digitalis said:


> That, my friend is a thing of sheer beauty.


yep - a double ring hob and a bloody microwave above

genious

ooops see below


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

Matt 1 said:


>


double hob with microwave above

yep sheer beauty lol


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

fridge size


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Belle Chere has a phenomenal figure.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Bent over the kitchen sink usually


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> Belle Chere has a phenomenal figure.
> 
> View attachment 136576


Bob concurs


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

like my jamaican workmate used to say `ass like a hurse bwoy`


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Belle Chere has a phenomenal figure.
> 
> View attachment 136576


thought she was a doll! incredible figure. cartoon like! im inlove!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> thought she was a doll! incredible figure. cartoon like! im inlove!!


She makes her cosplay outfits, an incredible seamstress. You should see the pictures of her as Red Sonia.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> She makes her cosplay outfits, an incredible seamstress. You should see the pictures of her as Red Sonia.


post em up :wub:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> post em up :wub:


I'll go one better and link you to her flickr album: BelleChere


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'll go one better and link you to her flickr album: BelleChere


is there defo no photoshopping involved? her hip to waist is crazy. those jessica rabbit pics are insane


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> is there defo no photoshopping involved? her hip to waist is crazy. those jessica rabbit pics are insane


Definitely. She's really well known on the cosplay circuit.

You can see the ratio when she's the goblin queen:



Compared to when she's wearing a corset as Dawn (she won 1st place at DragonCon for this costume in 2010)


----------



## HelloDumbbell (Sep 5, 2013)

Toned is missing but I ques curvy. But not fat by any means. just curvy body type


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Honest and truthful.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Definitely. She's really well known on the cosplay circuit.
> 
> You can see the ratio when she's the goblin queen:
> 
> ...


you into all of that dress up aswell then? :tongue:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Like my coffee, black, ground up and freeze dried.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Gym Bunny said:


> Belle Chere has a phenomenal figure.
> 
> View attachment 136576


 :wub: She just got a new fan! Swooon

I'm fascinated to see her stats posted here on Modelmayhem: http://www.modelmayhem.com/673263

I'm very similar (40" - 27" - 40") but I'm certain it's her massive norks that make her look more extreme than me, she's listed as a G but I reckon she's much bigger (I'm a G and I don't look like that!)


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> Like my coffee, black, ground up and freeze dried.


that's not wat u told me last nite!!!

fuk u gary you're dumped


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> I like my women like I like my golf scores..
> 
> In the 80's with a slight handicap.
> 
> ...


If she never leaves the kitchen how she gonna bring u breakfast in bed


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

...............


----------



## bonus86 (Apr 10, 2011)

Like an expensive fur coat.

Elegant, sleek, sophisticated and easy to slip into.

And as loose as a Wizards sleeve.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Gotta be good looking (in the face) or things go tits up real fast, oh no wait, they don't, ah nm you get my point :lol:


----------



## jsing2010 (Feb 27, 2014)

easy? lol


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I like a bit of a b!tch tbh with a high sex drive. Complete headwork and filthy in the bedroom.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Alive


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

easy and dirtier the better


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

fat as ****


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dis


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I put skinny but I'm happy with all shapes and sizes except fat, then again if she's fat with HUGE melons then I'm partial. I just like women in general


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Wet willing and conscious is usually a good start


----------



## Cent (Jun 25, 2008)

How's this an example?


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Fit with a passion for fitness, no chubsters. Curves are nice but love handles and muffin tops are not, when I say curves I mean the girl has abs visible and her curves are naturally in her hips, not from fat build up in the region. Boob size is more important to me than ass size and white, preferably Eastern European.


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> I voted skinny but i mean slim not horribly skinny. My missus is slim and has the perfect body imo.


Me too, slim is the best IMO (horribly skinny is awful)...I like my girls slim, Asian and petite....Unbeatable combo for me. Tight bodies are the best, and you're right- if they have a good, slim body, they do look perfect :thumb:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

At least 1000lbs or she's just not trying!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Cent said:


> View attachment 148535
> 
> 
> How's this an example?


Underage?!

Good choice!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I prefer them alive....but if they've been in the freezer a while, then that's ok.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Getting up to no good with me in the gym shower :thumb:


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Getting up to no good with me in the gym shower :thumb:


You swing both ways?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

infraredline said:


> Fit with a passion for fitness, no chubsters. Curves are nice but love handles and muffin tops are not, when I say curves I mean the girl has abs visible and her curves are naturally in her hips, not from fat build up in the region. Boob size is more important to me than ass size and white, preferably Eastern European.


Not too fussy then?


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Getting up to no good with me in the gym shower :thumb:


Define no good, please? I'm easily confused... :whistling:


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I prefer them alive....but if they've been in the freezer a while, then that's ok.


Fookin' knew there was something dodgy about you. Hope ur little Thai missus doesn't end up in the fridge mate :lol:


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

Quiet and not bleeding me dry


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

sweet but fierce


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

rocky dennis said:


> Me too, slim is the best IMO (horribly skinny is awful)...I like my girls slim, Asian and petite....Unbeatable combo for me. Tight bodies are the best, and you're right- if they have a good, slim body, they do look perfect :thumb:


get a bit chubby as they get older the chinese tho eh?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Getting up to no good with me in the gym shower :thumb:


does this actually happen or just fantasy?

thing is the showers at gyms are generally very open so what starts off as just you and your friend could just turn into a massive wrestling match


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

Was_Eric said:


> get a bit chubby as they get older the chinese tho eh?


Are you fookin' crazy!!!! They don't get chubby.... EVER :lol:

No doubt they get chubby when they're older, if they eat a diet full of Jimmy White!! Amazes me though, they eat loads of white rice, and their food is fried/deep fried in ****ty oil but stay slim (I'm talking about the young ones. The old ones are chubby of course haha) :tongue:


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

MyronGainz said:


> Quiet and not bleeding me dry


Nice woman :thumb:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

rocky dennis said:


> Are you fookin' crazy!!!! They don't get chubby.... EVER :lol:
> 
> No doubt they get chubby when they're older, if they eat a diet full of Jimmy White!! Amazes me though, they eat loads of white rice, and their food is fried/deep fried in ****ty oil but stay slim (I'm talking about the young ones. The old ones are chubby of course haha) :tongue:


yeah but the average chinese bird loses it quicker than the average white bird

by the time they are 35 they are generally pretty rough


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

Was_Eric said:


> yeah but the average chinese bird loses it quicker than the average white bird
> 
> by the time they are 35 they are generally pretty rough


Well, my little miss China is 25, so she may have 10 yrs left if she's lucky- then I'll get a new one :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Was_Eric said:


> does this actually happen or just fantasy?
> 
> thing is the showers at gyms are generally very open so what starts off as just you and your friend could just turn into a massive wrestling match


Yep...but there not open showers their cubicles...iv usually known the person from the gym for a while tho and if u see me chat on here I'm the same off...I simply say it how it is and ask if they fancy a shower!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

rocky dennis said:


> Define no good, please? I'm easily confused... :whistling:


Playfully touching parts the soap can't reach


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Playfully touching parts the soap can't reach


I think I like you- fancy a holiday to Thailand? :thumb:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

rocky dennis said:


> I think I like you- fancy a holiday to Thailand? :thumb:


Lol no..the ladies are really men!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I like a mix between skinny and curvy. Anyway of course the eyes wants their candy but without a good character and an interesting personality it's just one night stand.


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol no..the ladies are really men!


That old chesnut :lol: - Really though, not at all. A very small amount are...If you're partial to a fit lady, you'd love Thailand. Loads of girls into girls here!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Yep...but there not open showers their cubicles...iv usually known the person from the gym for a while tho and if u see me chat on here I'm the same off...I simply say it how it is and ask if they fancy a shower!!


sexy

i can feel the thrill of it

im gonna try it


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

drunk


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> drunk












Nearly there

Hang on


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

rocky dennis said:


> That old chesnut :lol: - Really though, not at all. A very small amount are...If you're partial to a fit lady, you'd love Thailand. Loads of girls into girls here!


Yes and to be fair they are stunning .. :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Was_Eric said:


> sexy
> 
> i can feel the thrill of it
> 
> im gonna try it


Yeh but I dunno if it will work for u...see I do this girly thing where I go...so erm I have a really good finisher for my training session...handstand pressups in shower wanna watch......then I do that bite of the lip thing and she goes...u do that...wow..ok...and we head off to ditch the Lycra leggings for nakedness :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Nearly there
> 
> Hang on


Lol....


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> Not too fussy then?


Sorry mate I'm not following, what do you mean?


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Dirty, Mucky and Loads of black eye make up on, trashy sexy look


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Yeh but I dunno if it will work for u...see I do this girly thing where I go...so erm I have a really good finisher for my training session...handstand pressups in shower wanna watch......then I do that bite of the lip thing and she goes...u do that...wow..ok...and we head off to ditch the Lycra leggings for nakedness :whistling:


yeah i can see you have some good skills

id say, hey buddy, and then start showing off the pump in the different muscles id worked that day.. finishing on my thighs, id reveal my quads and lift my shorts just that little bit too high.... breathing deaply id say, they look much more defined when im in the shower


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

infraredline said:


> Sorry mate I'm not following, what do you mean?


read between the lines pal, what does fussy rhyme with?


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Was_Eric said:


> read between the lines pal, what does fussy rhyme with?


Ohhh I see, you'll have to forgive me on this one I still haven't had my morning coffee yet


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

infraredline said:


> Ohhh I see, you'll have to forgive me on this one I still haven't had my morning coffee yet


see coffee can save lives, you was about to beat his fcvkin face in then eh


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Was_Eric said:


> yeah i can see you have some good skills
> 
> id say, hey buddy, and then start showing off the pump in the different muscles id worked that day.. finishing on my thighs, id reveal my quads and lift my shorts just that little bit too high.... breathing deaply id say, they look much more defined when im in the shower


This might work...now I challenge u to do,it and let me know how u got on lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lokken said:


> You swing both ways?


Not intentionally but I don't say no just because it's a female


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol....


Liquid lunch


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> This might work...now I challenge u to do,it and let me know how u got on lol


yeah no worries

some new cotton shorts and a new sweatband for my head should help


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Was_Eric said:


> see coffee can save lives, you was about to beat his fcvkin face in then eh


Honestly I wasn't sure how to respond, but that may have been one of the first things that can to mind yes lol


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Ass and DD's... Once you find one, marry them.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Just how i like my whiskey

18 year old and full of coke


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

COVERED IN BEES!!


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

huge hips, small waist


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Single.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Submissive and filthy :whistling:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Willing to lower their standards


----------



## jayks (Jan 6, 2012)

horny 24,7


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Couldn't really give a fcuk about women anymore really. They all seem so inadequate and boring. Years of steroid use has left me with zero sex drive which is great as women have no power over me anymore I can simply disregard them and enjoy insulting and trolling shallow hoes online for major fcuking lolz


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> Couldn't really give a fcuk about women anymore really. They all seem so inadequate and boring. Years of steroid use has left me with zero sex drive which is great as women have no power over me anymore I can simply disregard them and enjoy insulting and trolling shallow hoes online for major fcuking lolz


Sounds sad man, it really does.


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

Black or mixed race, slightly curvy...... WHACK!!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Pretty lean, but curvy due to developed thighs and glutes.

Oh and takes it in the árse as well, absolutely essential.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Just how I like my gravy - Thick


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Big-titted and stupid. I have achieved one of those and the tits are small


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Big boobz, big ass, fat ok as long as she is not a beach whale


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

siamakdieded said:


> Sounds sad man, it really does.


Don't get me wrong bro I've been married twice and I've had more pu$$Y than many have had hot dinners in the past but sex is pretty overrated imo


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Just like my wife..


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Couldn't really give a fcuk about women anymore really. They all seem so inadequate and boring. Years of steroid use has left me with zero sex drive which is great as women have no power over me anymore I can simply disregard them and enjoy insulting and trolling shallow hoes online for major fcuking lolz


This is my goal in life haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

All women are beautiful. I am attached but want to pump every bird I see - isn't that normal for a bloke?

Missus does my head in every day but she is a good girl, just my sex drive is so high. No cheating though, wouldn't disrespect her or lose the kids.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2014)

Bixx said:


> Big round ass. Big boobs!! If I'm lucky, both!! O and with a dirtier mind than me. That one's impossible tho


I concur with the last statement, hoping to benefit from the above again its been to long since the last minargè.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

My Girlfriend is pretty much perfect at the minute, she wants to drop some weight which I'm all for supporting. Curvy all the way!


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

slim for me easier to man handle, flip over and the like


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Curvy not skinny


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

On all fours....


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

gotta have a booty


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> All women are beautiful. I am attached but want to pump every bird I see - isn't that normal for a bloke?
> 
> Missus does my head in every day but she is a good girl, just my sex drive is so high. No cheating though, wouldn't disrespect her or lose the kids.


Story of my life


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

AshleyW said:


> Story of my life


Cannot lose my kids mate, life over imo.


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Cannot lose my kids mate, life over imo.


yeah my son means the world to me, love the libido when im on, but ive had some hairy moments where i couldve easily caved in to the gear monsters desires lol


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Cannot lose my kids mate, life over imo.


Agree 100% there.

What if you grew very close emotionally to another woman though, a friend or colleague, absolutely stunning inside and out. If It reached a point where a kiss at the least was going to happen, would you pull back, say no and break all contact?


----------



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> fat and unconcious


Proper LOL'D


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Asystolic.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I like em in the kitchen fixing my ****ing dinner


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Don't really have a type, hard to explain the women I go for really. As long as they have a pretty face and I see something special in them then its all good.


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

submissive :devil2:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Slim, Tall, Tanned, Blonde, European, wild, crazy and with a sexy accent.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

dirty...very dirty


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

HammerHarris said:


> dirty...very dirty


I prefer to wash mine when I've finished using her.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Archaic said:


> Agree 100% there.
> 
> What if you grew very close emotionally to another woman though, a friend or colleague, absolutely stunning inside and out. If It reached a point where a kiss at the least was going to happen, would you pull back, say no and break all contact?


Yeah, wouldn't go through with it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I like confident women


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Don't get me wrong bro I've been married twice and I've had more pu$$Y than many have had hot dinners in the past but sex is pretty overrated imo


Oh!!! I should stress I ' like' and agree sex is over rated....but looking bk on the other post...erm nah...and women could only have power over u if u let them.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

intelligent and attractive if ... if i had a choice


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

Medium rare, flame grilled.


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

uglIYSP_pA&has_verified=1

THIS WOMAN!!!!!!

The definition of perfection!!!


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

RACK said:


> My gf Lucy is pretty much perfect to me. She wants to drop a bit of weight and I'm all for supporting her but tbh I think she looks awesome


I take it your gf reads the forum mate?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

robsam23 said:


> I take it your gf reads the forum mate?


I doubt it mate seen as we split 2 years ago lol

A lot on here met her and saw her and agreed how good she looks/looked


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

dirty? ****ing ****hole


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

needle said:


> Anything with 3 holes will do


Bowling ball ?


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

curvy all the way


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

jjdlennon said:


> curvy all the way


This


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Akita said:


> uglIYSP_pA&has_verified=1
> 
> THIS WOMAN!!!!!!
> 
> The definition of perfection!!!


Jesus Christ bro! ahahahaa!! :lol:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Complicated. Too many types :wub: love a curvy girl, but like a wouldn't say super duper skinny, but love a relatively slim with good legs/overall assets.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Akita said:


> uglIYSP_pA&has_verified=1
> 
> THIS WOMAN!!!!!!
> 
> The definition of perfection!!!


Now THAT is how I like my women. Perfect body, long brunette hair. Can't see her face up close and red lipstick is deceiving, but looks good from here


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Any size, they just need to be easy.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

I like my women how i like my whiskey...

12 years old and full of coke


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Its weird for me even though i cant stand haveing fat on me i actually like it on woman not to much though not a super faty but curvy and yet if i were to have curvy hips i would feel disgusting, its weird


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

gaz90 said:


> I like my women how i like my whiskey...
> 
> 12 years old and full of coke


Wow... is this what passes for funny on the internet these days?


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

squatthis said:


> Wow... is this what passes for funny on the internet these days?


yes.


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

They all look the same in the dark!!


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

squatthis said:


> Wow... is this what passes for funny on the internet these days?


Got a laugh from me.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

armor king said:


> Its weird for me even though i cant stand haveing fat on me i actually like it on woman not to much though not a super faty but curvy and yet if i were to have curvy hips i would feel disgusting, its weird


Not weird at all. I'm the same - I hate the idea of being fat myself, but I like my women on the jiggly side. I admire very athletic women and can easily find them attractive, but I have a definite preference for girls with a bit of meat on their bones.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I like them quiet and submissive no luck yet haha


----------



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)

I like them slightly warm :blink:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

tall


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

big and beautiful ....

not srs

I like mine curvy, slim but a big @ss is perfect!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Alive


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I have to say my experience over the years has lead me to a conclusion. Sanity is rare among women and once a month they are evil incarnate.

So I like my women handcuffed and on all fours where they can do less harm.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

sneeky_dave said:


> Alive


This is my only 110% need after that I'm flexible


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Akita said:


> uglIYSP_pA&has_verified=1
> 
> THIS WOMAN!!!!!!
> 
> The definition of perfection!!!


There's a version of that kicking around in which she gets her kit off.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Quiet !!


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

So, 14 chubby chaser so far.

Not enough categories imo.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gearchange said:


> I have to say my experience over the years has lead me to a conclusion. Sanity is rare among women and once a month they are evil incarnate.
> 
> So I like my women handcuffed and on all fours where they can do less harm.


If u think handcuffs and on all 4s = less harm???have u not heard about hen nights lol


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

with an intellect that goes past whats happening in any tv soap.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

aqualung said:


> with an intellect that goes past whats happening in any tv soap.


you are asking too much now


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


>


Very nice to look at - but if I got her into bed, I'd be frightened of breaking her


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

MissMartinez said:


> Gooduck finding that where your from!!!


Damn straight honeybuns! So you coming back anytime soon


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

MissMartinez said:


> I'm back a month my 2 mths is up unfortunately, and I'm a lot bigger and less tanned that that bird!
> 
> Looking to go back later in the year tho, no place like the Mecca


Pm me if you want to hook up


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

who cares? if shes got a good personality and funny?

jk

DLB :wub:


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

Anything with a pulse that's female looking.


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

I dont like my woman.

She cant handle her own hormones.


----------



## RockShox (Mar 8, 2015)

Uk_mb said:


> fat and unconcious


This, lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Quiet and compliant. Women should be seen and not heard unless she's shouting to let me know my dinner is ready when I tell her to get it ready) :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> Quiet and compliant. Women should be seen and not heard unless she's shouting to let me know my dinner is ready when I tell her to get it ready) :whistling:


 :ban:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Akita said:


> uglIYSP_pA&has_verified=1
> 
> THIS WOMAN!!!!!!
> 
> The definition of perfection!!!


Diosa Canales :wub:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> :ban:


Shush little lady

:tongue:


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Christy mack.. Amazing


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Curvy. Bordering on snuggly.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Sofia Vergara style (although I'd prefer her bloke... lol)

View attachment 167432


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

I like em like my current mrs










A great mother and a animal in the bedroom


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Tall, slim, bust, leggy, with an attitude. :wub: long hair too.


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

Fat with a big booty and good dick sucking ability.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Sofia Vergara style (although I'd prefer her bloke... lol)
> 
> View attachment 167432


shes decent but her accent is annoying lmao


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Big t1ts, fury letterbox, dark hair, Blue Eyes. Small waist, Nice asss. GSOH


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

With a pulse.


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

dannythinx said:


> Christy mack.. Amazing


Isnt that the porn star that got caught in bed with a another guy and her cage fighter boyfriend beat the sh*t out of her and him?


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

preferably not trying to stab me or setting fire to my stuff


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Like my wife, she is a real diamond seeing what I have put her through and she has stuck by my side.


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

meateon said:


> Isnt that the porn star that got caught in bed with a another guy and her cage fighter boyfriend beat the sh*t out of her and him?


 No, she is the ex girlfriend and long time domestic abuse victim of war machine. He walked in when she was with a long time friend, beat the **** out of her, smashed teeth out, broke orbital bone and ribs, attempted to rape her but could not get it up, burnt her, threatened her with a knife and then fled.

The blame lies with the perpetrator, not the women who was asking for it because she worked in porn.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Mar 11, 2011)

hometrainer said:


> preferably not trying to stab me or setting fire to my stuff


Happened you too man?


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

View attachment 167460


with red hair and tattoos


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

View attachment 167461


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

meateon said:


> Isnt that the porn star that got caught in bed with a another guy and her cage fighter boyfriend beat the sh*t out of her and him?


Seems a bit of an odd reaction, raging that much about your porn star Mrs cheating on you :lol:


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

Pointer21 said:


> No, she is the ex girlfriend and long time domestic abuse victim of war machine. He walked in when she was with a long time friend, beat the **** out of her, smashed teeth out, broke orbital bone and ribs, attempted to rape her but could not get it up, burnt her, threatened her with a knife and then fled.
> 
> The blame lies with the perpetrator, not the women who was asking for it because she worked in porn.


always two sides to a story.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Papa Smurf said:


> Happened you too man?


O yes set fire to my bedroom 25ks worth of damage head butted me once for saying hello to a female friend have to say the sex was great though.those were the days i still think about her sometimes coming at me with a kitchen knife throwing stuff and the odd punch in the face or kick aimed at me nuts for no reason


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

meateon said:


> always two sides to a story.


 No that isn't actually true. For example the Armenian genocide has one side. The Jihadi massacres of Yazidi's, there is one side. The beating, attempted rape and threatening with a violent weapon of a girlfriend by a boyfriend with a history of domestic violence is one sided.

But lets say you are right and she was cheating, how does that mean she was in any way responsible for the beating which broke 30 bones, attempted rape and burning of her? Think about what you are saying.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

hometrainer said:


> O yes set fire to my bedroom 25ks worth of damage head butted me once for saying hello to a female friend have to say the sex was great though.those were the days i still think about her sometimes coming at me with a kitchen knife throwing stuff and the odd punch in the face or kick aimed at me nuts for no reason


They sound like heavy times buddy. Respect to you as ever my friend.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Mar 11, 2011)

Same as my ex so, the sex was amazing

Thing is the two of us are half cracked so it was volitile. She crashed into my car a few times, tried to knock me off my motorbike with her car on a main rode, booted me in the balls 3times one night (deserved it though), broke windows in my house, broke in, kidnapped my dog


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

Pointer21 said:


> No that isn't actually true. For example the Armenian genocide has one side. The Jihadi massacres of Yazidi's, there is one side. The beating, attempted rape and threatening with a violent weapon of a girlfriend by a boyfriend with a history of domestic violence is one sided.
> 
> But lets say you are right and she was cheating, how does that mean she was in any way responsible for the beating which broke 30 bones, attempted rape and burning of her? Think about what you are saying.


I am thinking about what I am saying, I am not saying she deserved it or anything in the slightest. You have your opinion just as I have mine. I was actually stating that in this case their are two sides to every story as I had not heard that side. You say a long time friend? how do you know that? because she said it was a friend? yet she was in bed with him? I am sure most girls that got caught cheating would also say it was a friend. attempted a rape but could not get hard? so how exactly did he attempt to rape her? slapped his floppy dick against her and tried to push it in? and this happened while the long time friend was stood watching and never tried to stop him trying to rape her? she also claims he has attempted just like he claims he hasnt, Also a long victim of domestic abuse? why did she never report it before? I have not once said she was responsible they was your words you decided to pick and all I said is there are two sides to every story meaning that I had obviously only heard that one side until you enlightened me with your side that you have heard too.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

andyhuggins said:


> They sound like heavy times buddy. Respect to you as ever my friend.


It was mostly my own fault and i paid the price mate i felt worse for my son who also lost most of his possessions and my two youngest Daughters and my Parents who had to see it on the local news and read about it in the papers even made it to the Sunday telegraph and there was the kiss and tell story in love it magazine that she did after the trail bless her


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Papa Smurf said:


> Same as my ex so, the sex was amazing
> 
> Thing is the two of us are half cracked so it was volitile. She crashed into my car a few times, tried to knock me off my motorbike with her car on a main rode, booted me in the balls 3times one night (deserved it though), broke windows in my house, broke in, kidnapped my dog


I'm pretty sure I spent 5 years with the same girl! Sex was incredible and so addictive. Got stabbed, house smashed up, glasses broken over my head and still I dream about the sex I had with that girl!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I like em on their back and just conscious enough to concent


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

hometrainer said:


> It was mostly my own fault and i paid the price mate i felt worse for my son who also lost most of his possessions and my two youngest Daughters and my Parents who had to see it on the local news and read about it in the papers even made it to the Sunday telegraph and there was the kiss and tell story in love it magazine that she did after the trail bless her


WOW I didn't know it got that bad buddy. At least you are not blaming it all on her and getting bitter about it. You have moved on, so I hope things will continue to improve in the future. Took a lot to tell people of that experience mate.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> I like em on their back and just conscious enough to concent


Yeah but your not fussy tbh @IGotTekkers LOL


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

superpube said:


> Curvy. Bordering on snuggly.


This.

Nice strong legs, curvy ass and hips, big boobs is a winner for me.

Lovely eyes, skin and a beautiful smile with a brain to match


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

andyhuggins said:


> WOW I didn't know it got that bad buddy. At least you are not blaming it all on her and getting bitter about it. You have moved on, so I hope things will continue to improve in the future. Took a lot to tell people of that experience mate.


life is to short to drag around the past like some big anchor on a chain or get bitter and twisted over things mate


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

hometrainer said:


> life is to short to drag around the past like some big anchor on a chain or get bitter and twisted over things mate


That is a great way of looking at life buddy.


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

meateon said:


> I am thinking about what I am saying, I am not saying she deserved it or anything in the slightest. You have your opinion just as I have mine. I was actually stating that in this case their are two sides to every story as I had not heard that side. You say a long time friend? how do you know that? because she said it was a friend? yet she was in bed with him? I am sure most girls that got caught cheating would also say it was a friend. attempted a rape but could not get hard? so how exactly did he attempt to rape her? slapped his floppy dick against her and tried to push it in? and this happened while the long time friend was stood watching and never tried to stop him trying to rape her? she also claims he has attempted just like he claims he hasnt, Also a long victim of domestic abuse? why did she never report it before? I have not once said she was responsible they was your words you decided to pick and all I said is there are two sides to every story meaning that I had obviously only heard that one side until you enlightened me with your side that you have heard too.


 It was reported and he did prison time for it.


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

Pointer21 said:


> It was reported and he did prison time for it.


He has pleaded not guilty and has not been found guilty or not guilty or even been sentenced for the offences yet.


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

meateon said:


> He has pleaded not guilty and has not been found guilty or not guilty or even been sentenced for the offences yet.


 He has been convicted of violence against women in the past, is what I was saying.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

I like mine deaf and dumb.. Its much more peaceful that way!!


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

meateon said:


> Isnt that the porn star that got caught in bed with a another guy and her cage fighter boyfriend beat the sh*t out of her and him?


That's her look her up she's banging


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Pointer21 said:


> No that isn't actually true. For example the Armenian genocide has one side. The Jihadi massacres of Yazidi's, there is one side. The beating, attempted rape and threatening with a violent weapon of a girlfriend by a boyfriend with a history of domestic violence is one sided.
> 
> But lets say you are right and she was cheating, how does that mean she was in any way responsible for the beating which broke 30 bones, attempted rape and burning of her? Think about what you are saying.


She's fully recovered and looks fvcking amazing nowadays.. War machine was obviously a jealous cvnt which is weird


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Medium rare with fries


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

AlQaholic said:


> Like my file systems
> 
> FAT and 16


Staggeringly boring?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fat as fvck and hairy as fvck with blue waffle.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Foreign... And Can't speak English haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Over easy


----------

